# What do you look like?



## two dogs (Oct 18, 2008)

:big: Just finished reading the post about members locations, and I thought in addition to knowing where people are located it'd be nice to see what people really look like, so I'll start.
Here is me and Mrs Two Dogs (Nanako)


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 18, 2008)

Well this photo was posted last week as a picture at a show
but here is a photo with me and Mrs Falcon. 
Tin 

Ummmmm ........ That would be, "Mrs. Tin"  :-*


----------



## rake60 (Oct 18, 2008)

Well a few years back, in my natural environment this picture was snapped:











Now given something to play with the image changes.






I *never* said it would be for the BETTER! :big:

Rick


----------



## Brass_Machine (Oct 18, 2008)

Remember, you asked for it:






 :big: :big: :big:


Eric


----------



## zeusrekning (Oct 18, 2008)

Here ya go.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 18, 2008)

DAMN

And I thought MY pics were scary! :big:

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice shot Tim... perfect likeness...LOL

It ain't pretty, but here goes....






Steve


----------



## zeusrekning (Oct 18, 2008)

Ya notice the likeness I share to Marv's profile pic. 
Steve looks like you were working on something special there.


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 18, 2008)

Every few months I come out of the shop and blink a time or two. Actually this was a few years ago and I no longer put shoe polish in my hair so it is all grey now.


----------



## seagar (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## wareagle (Oct 18, 2008)

During the week while I should be at work...












Okay, I'm serious.  ;D :big:


----------



## Maryak (Oct 18, 2008)

Like this


----------



## tel (Oct 19, 2008)

You blokes only _think_ you've seen scary


----------



## jack404 (Oct 19, 2008)

me !! ( a bit newer than the avitar shot )







and yes its a wombat shirt


----------



## max corrigan (Oct 19, 2008)

That's me in the middle


----------



## malcolmt (Oct 19, 2008)

This is it !!!!!!


----------



## ksouers (Oct 19, 2008)

This is a couple months old. What you don't see is the ponytail and bald spot.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Oct 19, 2008)

Couldn't find a pic of me in the new hobby environment...here's one in the old. Me demonstrating rotor spin up on a self designed & built flapping-head model autogyro powered by an .049 cu. in. glow engine.

ps: What's with all the beards? Is that a prerequisite for model engineering? ;D


----------



## mklotz (Oct 19, 2008)

This is a few years old. I'm much uglier now.

Dickeybird,

Time spent shaving is just wasted shop time.


----------



## old-biker-uk (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't time fly when you're having fun ?





Mark


----------



## Bluechip (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi O-B-UK

Can I borrow your torpedo tubes ??

Next door have parked across my F*****G Drive AGAIN  

Dave


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 20, 2008)

max corrigan  said:
			
		

> That's me in the middle



Geeeeeeeeez, MY neck hurts looking at that picture


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 20, 2008)

Me and one of my toys;


----------



## max corrigan (Oct 20, 2008)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> Geeeeeeeeez, MY neck hurts looking at that picture


CCMike those rings are one continuous spiral! solid and pretty heavy! some sort of brass, the women take great pride in polishing them to high shine and add another loop each year, behind their neck, the brass is coiled up ready for next additional ring,(no sleeping on your back)i think the one sitting next to me, is about as far as they go, although i did see another woman that seemed to have more rings,apparently it is their choice! the men do not make them do it, it does not stretch the neck the women are not any taller, it apparently compresses the rib cage,but it beats me! they think it makes them look more attractive
regards Max............


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is mine...its nice to put faces to names...hope the thread continues






Regards,
Bill


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 20, 2008)

Heres a pic of my better side having fun with one of my bigger engines






Heres my actual mug





Cheers,
Phil


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 20, 2008)

max corrigan  said:
			
		

> CCMike those rings are one continuous spiral! solid and pretty heavy! some sort of brass, the women take great pride in polishing them to high shine and add another loop each year, behind their neck, the brass is coiled up ready for next additional ring,(no sleeping on your back)i think the one sitting next to me, is about as far as they go, although i did see another woman that seemed to have more rings,apparently it is their choice! the men do not make them do it, it does not stretch the neck the women are not any taller, it apparently compresses the rib cage,but it beats me! they think it makes them look more attractive
> regards Max............



I saw pictures like that years ago in National Geographic magazine. I vaguely remember the article saying that it does stretch the neck and you're also probably right on compressing the rib cage. Also said that those ladies can't take those rings off, else the neck will collapse from the lack of muscles/muscle development and muscle atrophy.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess. Not quite as bad as cultures which still do the foot/toe binding on women or worse


----------



## max corrigan (Oct 20, 2008)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> I saw pictures like that years ago in National Geographic magazine. I vaguely remember the article saying that it does stretch the neck and you're also probably right on compressing the rib cage. Also said that those ladies can't take those rings off, else the neck will collapse from the lack of muscles/muscle development and muscle atrophy.
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess. Not quite as bad as cultures which still do the foot/toe binding on women or worse


Mike they can take the rings off but rarely do, i have seen pictures of them after removal! looks very strange, but they reckon it all goes back to normal in a couple of years so i presume it is purely a muscle thing! another little edit i would think they remove them a little at a time and allow the muscles to build up to full strength
Max................


----------



## doubleboost (Oct 20, 2008)

Do you remember these horrible things





Nice & peacefull down hear




Grand child no1 makes it all worth the effort


----------



## rake60 (Oct 20, 2008)

old-biker-uk  said:
			
		

> Don't time fly when you're having fun ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mark you have a clone in Canada!
My favorite brother-in-law to be exact.
Is this like looking in the mirror? 






Rick


----------



## baldrocker (Oct 21, 2008)

I used to be ugly now I'm :-[


----------



## old-biker-uk (Oct 21, 2008)

Rake60-
Spooky !
I've been to Halifax NS but I don't think my old man ever made it to Canada !
Mark


----------



## Bernd (Oct 21, 2008)

Here I am after a long days posting to the forum about moving a mill. 




 :big: :big: :big:

Oh Ok. The vehicle looks familar. ;D






That's me on the tractor putting in the driveway to the house we now live in.

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Oct 21, 2008)

I kind of develop a mental image of a person from their posts.
Most of them have been confirmed here.

One was a supprise!

Hey Bernd, I need to work on the rear brakes of my cheap old Chevy Tracker.
If you're not busy this Saturday, would you mind dropping by to lift that
sucker off the ground so I can replace the drums and shoes? 

Rick


----------



## Bernd (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Rick,

Do I dare ask what surprised you?   ??? 

I would love to make it to Pauxy Phil's home town but I think the milage on that vehicle won't be great. But then I could always trailer it down. :big: :big:

Got any good 40 degree cold beer waiting?

Bernd


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 21, 2008)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> Do I dare ask what surprised you?   ???



I think it's the fact your tractor is so much smaller than we all imagined .............    


Blimey Bernd : 2 scoops from that baby and you'll have a new ramp into the earth's core basement.

 CC


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok, Ok.... I can see where this thread is leading.... I post a picture of myself.... Then starts the fan mail, then I get stopped in the streets autographs and (cause every phone has a camera) a picture.... I can only do so much... 

I am afraid that after the 25th of October I shall no longer be signing autographs or sending out pictures as I have a lot to do... so I'm warning you with peace and love not to send me anything to sign etc, etc. Blah, blah..... :big: :big: :big: :big: 


Lets see who gets that reference??! 


I think I should spare the world my photo?!?! .. What do you think CC/TS ? 


Ralph.


----------



## joe d (Oct 21, 2008)

Ralph... or should I say Ringo Divided He ad... can I have yer autograph so's I can sell it on fleabay?

Here's what I look like 





Joe


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 22, 2008)

Joe.... Erm, no! I decided the date changed to the 22nd... As I was inundated with one request!!! Peace and love :big: 



Ralph.


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

Any excuse to post a favourite picture ;D :






About a year on now and Sundays are much more hectic than this, but shop time is about the same....negligable!


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Oct 22, 2008)

> I think I should spare the world my photo?!?! .. What do you think CC/TS ?



I'm saying nothing Ringo,CC and I are all on the witness protection program..

David


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Oct 22, 2008)

Joe, that looks like the tunnel I see at the Monaco GP every year. 
  ...lew...


----------



## joe d (Oct 22, 2008)

Lew:

You're right. 
Spent a day there on vacation. A number of the local motorists seem to be frustrated racers as well, looking both ways isn't nearly enough.....

Cheers Joe


----------



## Bernd (Oct 22, 2008)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> I think it's the fact your tractor is so much smaller than we all imagined .............



You guys been taking to SWMBO? :big: :big:

Bernd


----------



## max corrigan (Nov 1, 2008)

it looks like we're all good lookers on this site apart from two ugly ones
Max.. :-X


----------



## jimmybondi (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

i can't believe that it was helpful to anyone to see my face - but:

you ask - you have to borne
*flush duck & away* 







a bigger one ? - oh no no - noone has to count my ... 

Frank


----------



## zeusrekning (Nov 1, 2008)

I must say I am really surprised. I throw the "Old Fart" refrence around alot but..... There are lot more of the Premidlifers on here than I rekoned. I don't feel so lonely anymore. :big: :big: :big:


----------



## max corrigan (Nov 1, 2008)

zeusrekning  said:
			
		

> I must say I am really surprised. I throw the "Old Fart" refrence around alot but..... There are lot more of the Premidlifers on here than I rekoned. I don't feel so lonely anymore. :big: :big: :big:


i think you mean postmidlifers, or are you just being kind? to a few other "ole gits"
regards Max.........


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Mar 5, 2011)

Rick sent me this link.
I was trying to put a face to a name/avitar.

Here is mine sitting in some guy's 1912 (approx.) Sears twin cylinder (BMW style engine layout) gas auto.

Pat J

Edit: Nobody I have seen in these photos so far looks anything like the mental image I had. Mom use to call me "baby face".

Edit 02: Some of these folks look strikingly like their avitar, we won't mention any names (other than Tel).


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 5, 2011)

There are two threads with face pics. Here is another:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8802.0


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok, I just saw Zee's picture.

Nope, not the mental image I had at all.

I figured a tall avitar photo.

Gosh Zee, you look like you break bottles on peoples heads in bars for sport.
I had to wear velcro chest hair when I was growing up, when visiting the beach (still do).

I will see if I can dig out some more photos.

This is too funny.

Pat J

Here is a Zee clone photo, me hanging out, a few years back after a local fun run, and many years back. I would put a recent photo, but I don't want to scare anyone.

Edit: I must have been asleep at the wheel when all this was on here. I never saw any of it.


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 6, 2011)

Pat, I'm glad you resurrected this thread after almost 2 years. I went back and looked through both threads again which was fun. Maybe some of th enewer members will pick up on it and add thiers.

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm always glad to see threads like this and put faces (or bodies) to people.

I wasn't too far off with my mental image of you Pat. I even had the body style right. But you're handsomer than I thought which goes against the general trend of this forum. ;D



			
				BigOnSteam  said:
			
		

> Gosh Zee, you look like you break bottles on peoples heads in bars for sport.
> I had to wear velcro chest hair when I was growing up, when visiting the beach (still do).



Break bottles on heads? My mental image of myself is closer to my avatar. But you're right, people see me quite differently. When I left high school I was barely 6 feet tall, weighed all of 139 pounds, with a caved in hairless chest. Then I got to 6'2". Now I'm down to just over 6'1", weigh 240, and sprouting hair in the wrong places (my back). 'T' is always coming by and plucking something off of me.

My daughters complain that I scare their friends and boyfriends. I tell them that's a good thing. But maybe I shouldn't insist on seeing their driver's license. They ask if I'm checking their age. No. I'm finding out where you live in case I need to 'look you up'.

I've been known to set a small sledge hammer on the table when the boyfriend is invited to dinner the first (sometimes only) time.

I'm getting older all the time...but I'll be a kid forever.


----------



## steamer (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Zee,

Sometimes looking scary ain't such a bad thing.....It actually comes in handy sometimes.

I was told the same thing by a co-worker who's 6'5" and about 230.....I tried not to laugh at the irony.. ;D


----------



## Ken I (Mar 6, 2011)

Great to see the faces.





The family - Allen, Me, Merrel SWMBO, Sean the second engineer in the family who works in my buisness - robotics and industrial automation. Allen has difficuly connecting his bum to a toilet seat so he doesn't. Works as a stunt driver, actor and stand up comic.






A bad day's fishing beats a good day working - Yellowfin Tuna

My other hobby......






Great fun when nothing goes wrong






But horrible when it does.

Actually Allen did this - spun through trees at 100mph - it normally only happens in Hollywood - but the gas tank got ripped open and it literally blew up. Amazingly only minor cuts and singes.

Some stunt driver Huh ? - see him in "Death Race II" "Judge Dread II" and "Safe House" (last two still in production).

Ken


----------



## MachineTom (Mar 8, 2011)

Here I am with the newest grandchild.


----------



## Bourne Bill (Mar 8, 2011)

I m the fish letting the guy hold me!


----------

